# Scan Today..



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Girls,

Went for a CD9-10 scan today... got five 10mm follies on right ovary and about seven 8-9mm follies on my left ovary! (I'm not on any medication and not too sure what this means as i wasn't scanned before IUI treatment last month  - but the nurse is concerned of multiple pregnancy if i have treatment so got to go back on Monday for another scan to see if each ovary has one dominant follie rather than all of them growing at the same rate!

Is this normal? xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Hun, 


Yeah pretty usual, a lot of clinics wont administer IUI if you have more than two folicles of a viable size (they consider to many risks associated with multiple pregnancy to mother and babies) Does seem a lot of follicles!! but thats not nessisarily a bad thing just so long as only a few of them keep growing  . I had scans with all three IUI but every clinic works differently. 

Really hope Mondays scan goes well for you  

XXX


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Bubble  

Will let you know how i get on Monday, I so wish just one follie grows enough so i can do my treatment this month!!   xxx


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

LadyG85 - poor you.   I really hope you get the go ahead on Monday.


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya girls!!

Great news   had my other scan this morning (may i say the woman wasn't the gentlest of all people ) and have one special growing follicle on the right ovary at 15.5mm .. all the rest are still at 10mm and the left side all less than 9mm so hopefully this little follicle on board will be my little Christmas present!!  Just waiting to see the smiley with CBFM for my ovulation surge which i reckon I will get tomorrow or Wednesday and will be going ahead this month yayyy!
So this time next week i will definitely be tearing my hair out in the 2ww yet again! hehe  

Baby dust to you all, how are you getting on?! xxx


----------

